# Bite strength.



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I was watching something on national geographic about bite strenght. Regardless if these test are accurate or not out of a German Shepherd, Rottweiler and what they were calling a Pitbull the pitbull ranked the lowest of the three. Any thoughts??


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

This may be what you was watching .
here is a link to a vid on the three





I read somewhere that a pit bull could bite at a lil over 300 psi . I guess this would depend on 
1= how often does you dog chews (bones , tough rubber toys ,or even food)
2= how big his head is (jaw muscles)
3= what part of the mouth he is bitting with( in front or on the back teeth)
4= if his teeth are in good shape ( bad teeth could be tender)
.......... an on an on.

Now I would say you could improve on his/her bite force if you let them chew on tough rubber toys . this would be like you takeing one of them things you squize in your hand , befor long you grip will get stronger.

thats my thoughts on it.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

It's not possible to accuretately judge a dogs "bite force". A dog is not going to bite with full-force every time, so the PSI-rating will fluctuate. 

There are another of other ractors concerning how hard a dog will bite, so I don't believe that this test is entirely practical (For any animal!).


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

bigger dog = bigger head = bigger jaws = bigger muscles (potentially) = bigger bite



of course a Rottweiler that is twice the size of a pitbull will bite harder


----------



## gtmattz (Aug 10, 2007)

Now, I do not claim to be any kind of expert. But from what I have read on the APBT breed history, they were not really bred for raw bite force, but more for their stamina at holding a bite, and overall tenacity and go-get-em attitude? I can also understand a german shepherd or a rottwiller having more bite force as they are larger dogs.

I too watched that program on the bite force of different animals and it was pretty interesting to be sure, but they only tested 1 instance of each animal, which to me is totally against any sort of scientific method so invalidates any of the 'results'. The show is just more TV schlock slapped together to make ratings


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

So it's just hog wash? How about if the test was repeated many times and an average was taken? Not to mention there should be several candidates of each breed..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

then that my friend would be a true scientific experiment, but who's going to give the pitbull that time of day? psh... no one! sad but true


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ive said it many times and i'll say it again,you cant accuratly find out the bite force of a small apbt on a bite sleave like they tryed on the bite force show,the first send was incredably half harted.Bite force mostly can be based on skull and teeth size i believe,as well as jaw muscle i supose
[im no scientist].There is a new show on discovery that was estimating the bite force of the dire wolf,a old extinct type of ancient dog i believe,on that show they gaged the bite force of a tosa inu and the dog rated at 551 psi i believe....


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Some dogs just bite harder than others, regardless of head size, Its like people, some punch harder than others, Mike Tyson punches extremly hard! Harder than alot of boxers that outweigh him!
Now try to imagine Gr Ch Zebo, Or plumbers Alligator, Hittin that bite meter, What do u think it would read? 
All dogs are individuals, Some bite hard cause they want to, some bite hard cause they can, alot bite hard depending on what there puttin there mouth around, It all depends on the dog, his natural abilitys and what he wants to do with that mouthfull, Ive seen dogs with fatheads struggle with a chicken bone, Ive seen little 30 pound females snap deer femurs in half and crunch bone with every bite!,
It all depends on who's doin the biting, Some dogs with an overbite can barely pop a balloon, some with underbites have devistating mouths, they can come from the same litter, same mom same dad, It all depends on the individual!
I feel NatGeo was way off on ther biteforce testing, And wouldnt use it as a gauge regarding bite strength in differant breeds of dogs! 
Also that pitbull they used looked really young to me, I dont think he was any more than 2 years old and definantly not a fully mature adult, which could have played a major part on why he was at the low end of the tests.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

How many 3 month old GSD or rotties have you seen that could do this?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ha ha ha ha


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

haha nice pic... like said above not every time the measure a bite will it be to the maximum strength. GSD are number one becuase they are one of the most popular dogs for police work, so they tend to have more "biting" tests/ and formal trainging than the other breeds... i dont know how often they can really test a rottie or a pitbull... i mean "everyone is a afriad of them.. oh my!" -squeeky highpitched voice lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd say that the ability to "lock and hang" has got more to do with body weight in relation to neck strength and determination. A GSD or Rottweiler is probably too heavy to get off the ground for very long if at all. Consider a little bulldog with half the body weight and a comparable bite. Not to mention the determination factor. The other dogs mentioned just don't have it in them to try that hard. I have, however, seen a Malinios do a pretty good "pit bull" impression on a man's arm.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> I'd say that the ability to "lock and hang" has got more to do with body weight in relation to neck strength and determination.


I agree, just threw that in there for fun.  I don't really think you can measure bite pressure. Who's to say that the dog gave it his all the day of the test? Maybe the same dog could indeed bite much harder if he were in a fight or defending themselves. Big dogs with big jaws have more potential, sure but like you said the determination factor makes the APBT unique from all others.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree. That's a great pic too, by the way.:cheers:


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

:hammer:I have seen a couple different videos about bite strenght and in each one it has always been a different breed of dog that comes out on top..So it depends on the dog and how it feels that day...some times they might have a sore tooth or something:hammer:


----------

